# Mini Lop Brothers Suddenly Fighting



## MyBillandTed (May 17, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm a new rabbit owner and would really appreciate your advice. I've had my two mini lop boys (Bill and Ted) for about two and a half months now. They are brothers born on 9 Jan 2014. They used to cuddle, groom each other and play really well together. I got them de-sexed about 3 weeks ago and yesterday evening, out of nowhere I heard a rabbit squeal and when I ran to the noise I saw my boys fighting viciously. Ted's hair was everywhere and he now has quite a bit of damage to both ears. Bill seems OK physically but definitely on edge. I've also noticed quite a bit of territorial urinating. I've separated them by adding a wire divider to their space and they seem to live harmoniously whilst being able to see each other. I've read a bit about re-bonding but would like some more information.

Do I need to separate them completely, like in different rooms?

I don't really have a neutral place to re-bond them, is that critical for the process? I could go to a friend's house.

I'm doing my best to treat them the same so neither feel like 'the winner'. How can I help them sort it out themselves without the viciousness?

Is re-bonding always possible? Does it make a difference that they are brothers?

I've attached a picture of how they used to be and also a picture of the cage space I'm using now.

Any other advice?

Happy to answer any questions 

Thanks so much for your time, it's so hard seeing them like this 

Kind regards,

Worried bunny mum.


----------



## fannymanson (May 18, 2014)

I had the same scenario here when my 2 boys (also brothers) got about 4-5 months old, they started to fight. Puberty. When one bit a hole in the other one's back, I got them separate cages. They cannot be turned out with each other to this day (they are now 5yrs), even though their cages are side by side/inches apart. I have attempted it a few times and they always go after each other viciously.

You can try having them neutered while they are still young to see if that straightens them out.. Less need to be the dominant male bunny. I didn't neuter mine, and then they got too old to risk it. Neutering might also decrease the scent of their urine.

PS- Unrelated to the fighting- you can put a litter box with shavings in their cage and see whether they take to it. Mine did with no problem.


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 18, 2014)

Neuter them asap. Keep them separated and confined for at least a week after so they can heal in peace. You can try introducing them to each other then. You may not need neutral ground as they were friends before so they have a good chance of rebonding quickly.

However, if they start fighting again once together, you will need to start from scratch bonding in neutral territory. A friend's house is a great place to start.


----------



## Bville (May 18, 2014)

My first rabbits were two brothers and they started to fight about a week after I got them at about 3-4 months old. I had them neutered and then about a month later tried to re-bond them, but they had such a terrible fight that I decided to keep them separate after that. I just don't feel like I could ever trust leaving them alone together again. 

I don't think you need to separate them in different rooms. I would be concerned, however, that they could fight between the bars if there is no separation between their cages. You could wait and try to re-bond them in a few weeks, but be prepared with heavy gloves to grab them and pull them apart if they fight again. Usually, it is recommended that you wait a month after de-sexing to try bonding so they probably are still a little hormonal, even though they've been neutered. The Binky Bunny website has some bonding tips you could check out: http://www.binkybunny.com/BUNNYINFO/tabid/53/CategoryID/9/PID/940/Default.aspx


----------



## MyBillandTed (May 19, 2014)

Thanks all.

Just to clarify that they have been neutered it's just my vet calls it de-sexing.


----------



## Azerane (May 19, 2014)

I'm afraid I'm not sure what to suggest. You may be able to re-bond them. I would give them time apart, they're probably fine in the same room, though you may need to separate the cages in case they feel inclined to bite each other through the bars. Re-introduction is probably best on neutral ground, just to give it the best chance possible of re-bonding. It is possible that they may never be able to be out together again, but it's possible they might be fine too. I think it take about a month for hormones to fully dissipate after neutering, so perhaps give it at least a week before trying to reintroduce them.

Hopefully someone with lots of experience can add to the discussion, as my thinking is that it's best for them to have a bit of a break, but that could be wrong as well.


----------



## LopEaredLover (Jun 30, 2014)

I just dealt with the same issues with my boys. I recomend rebond them a month or more after there desexed in a neutral place. just make sure u keep an eye on them. we sat with them for the first couple hours. holding them side by side periodically while petting them and feed them treats. They fought a little bit at the beginning. But now they love along. always grooming and following eachother around. I would suggest making sure you have a lot of time and patients while bonding them. because if you begin to bond them and then separate them you have to start over.


----------



## LivNelson (Jul 7, 2014)

They are probably trying to figure out which is dominate you should try to go through a bonding process with them


----------

